# Where can I find a public list of fishing spots



## Rdcampbell (Mar 29, 2009)

Spots for the Pensacola And Orange Beach Area. Like to stay under 40 miles out.

Thanks


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

the fwc website has all public reef numbers for the state of florida. just find escambia county and it will tell you what the reef is its depth and coordinants. i'm not sure about alabama numbers though.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/Artificialreeflist9Oct06.pdf<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.myescambia.com/departments/nesd/documents/ArtificialreeflistSept06.pdf<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Go buy a Hiltons book!!!

George


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

www.alabama-offshore.com

www.florida-offshore.com

www.al.com

http://myfwc.com/CONSERVATION/Conserv_Progs_Habitat_Saltwater_reef_results.asp?county=Escambia

((the ones from FWC are already plugged in &mappedat AL & FL-Offshore..))


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I pulled together a list of 834 public numbers a few years ago from multiple site locations. Now, I will say that many of these were pre-Ivan so I know for a fact some of these have moved but what the heck. Load 'em in the GPS and validate them yourself when you go out. I have my private list of spots, but those are not going to be posted! If someone can tell me how to upload an Excel spreadsheet I will post the file. These lists are from the county sites, other folks postings as well as MBT and other related sites.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a link to some in Alabama. 

http://outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/

The Snapper Tournament has put out a bunch as well.I'll see if I can find a link to them also.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the Orange Beach Tournament numbers.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/obfa_modules.pdf


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dpewitt (4/20/2009)*I pulled together a list of 834 public numbers a few years ago from multiple site locations. Now, I will say that many of these were pre-Ivan so I know for a fact some of these have moved but what the heck. Load 'em in the GPS and validate them yourself when you go out. I have my private list of spots, but those are not going to be posted! If someone can tell me how to upload an Excel spreadsheet I will post the file. These lists are from the county sites, other folks postings as well as MBT and other related sites.


Open your excel sheet, highlight all (copy), open MS Word and paste..won't work in note pad. Save somewhere. When you post use the "Edit Attachments" bottom right in the "Post Options" box below where you "Post Reply".

Some don't have MS Word, but when you go to open you have a save to option. Save to HD then to disk or directly to disk.... Find someone who has MS Word and transfer to Excel.

If you don't have MS Word you can E-Mail it to me (in Excel)and I will convert and post.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

outdoor alabama has great public numbers, tons of them


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks TunaMan for the tip. Here is a list that I pasted into Word. You can copy, paste this into Excel them import into most GPS programs. Again, these are NOT numbers I have verified, just ones I have collected from all the different sites I can find.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If there is anyone whom can't open that file, just send me a PM titled "GPS SPOTS PENSACOLA" and I'll know what you need and send it to you.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

A lot of scuba sites have the gps spots readly available, alot more so than fishing sites.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is the link for the Alabama inshore and offshore reefs.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## Binotiger (Apr 23, 2009)

Go by Sam's in Orange Beach and get the latest Hiltons Offshore. I keep a copy on the bridge of my boat at all times. Great stuff......don't leave home with out it.


----------

